# Can I put a outlet in a unfinished attic for a antenna booster?



## vseven (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a small attic space above a closet that opens to a crawl space above a vaulted area (so its a triangle shape). The attic is insulated at the ceiling level so the space itself is not conditioned. There is a switch that turns on and off a light for this small space. I plan on putting a antenna in this space (there is a coax going from here to the basement already). 

My questions is can I add a outlet off of the switch box if I need to put in a powered preamp for the antenna? I figured I would convert the 2 x 4 box that has the switch into a 4 x 4 and add a outlet. I guess the better question is what about having something plugged in above the insulation and in a attic?


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i am not an electrician.

if you are allowed to do this ... one thing to remember about attics is that you can not install electrical box in an area where you have less than 1 meter (3 feet?) from the floor to the ceiling. i.e. you need 1 meter clearance. that is the rule for junction box, i just assume it applies to recepticals (assuming you're allowed such a thing in an attic) 

Knucklez


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've never heard of any restriction in the US on installing an outlet in the attic

Many switch boxes do not have a neutral
But if it doesn't then the lights box will have one

You would need to verify the conditions (temp range) under which the amp will work


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Useally no restiction in attic recetpale but not really common item I ran into but you have to be aware with the attic tempture it can get pretty hot in there.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Most antennas like this are actually powered through "phantom power" .... which means they add a DC voltage to the coax to power the device, via a transformer added to the coax in a more convenient place (usually close to the AV equipment) 

Check to make sure that this is not how the device works before adding the outlet.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

As previously posted, antenna pre-amps do not necessarily need power at their installed location. Have you already bought the pre-amp? Will the antenna be in this triangle space or will it be outside? Of course having the pre-amp as close to the antenna is best, but is it necessary? Why not place the pre-amp in the basement? If your coax cable is in good condition there won't be much signal loss between the antenna and basement placed pre-amp. Is the pre-amp required for weak signal or is it being installed so the signal can be split to several rooms?


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

vseven said:


> ...
> My questions is can I add a outlet off of the switch box if I need to put in a powered preamp for the antenna?...


I have a preamp on my antenna, and it is in my house. As the others mention the plug-in portion can be inside. Are you sure you're not referring to a powered distribution amplifier/splitter? These both split and amplify the signal. The "powered" portion overcomes the loss due to splitting the signal (a big deal if you are in a fringe reception area like me).

When I renovate my family room next year, I plan to place a receptacle one foot below the ceiling and install a small shelf for the both the preamp and distribution amp. So the incoming coax wire will come into the family room, drop into the family room for amplification and splitting, and then a bunch of coax cable will return to the attic to be distributed to all the TVs. This keeps all the equipment easily accessible and at a cooler temperature. You could even build a cabinet or something if looks were really a concern. (I might do that myself, coax is ugly.)

Hope this is the advice you need,
RST

P.S. Just reread your post - you need to check the size of the space and what direction it faces. Unless you are really close to Cleveland or Youngstown or whatever city you get your TV from AND your antenna is facing the correct direction, it will not work. You will also have some attenuation from the roof. Go to tvfool.com and some antenna message boards to make sure the antenna you want will work and fit in that space before worrying about the wiring. Or borrow one from a friend.


----------



## vseven (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok, if I need the preamp it sounds like I can put it in the basement. The line goes from the attic to the basement and it's brand new...they must have ran it after the walls were up because it wasn't stapled in the wall, jsut at each end where it came out of the floor/ceiling. In the basement it comes out from the ceiling and is stapled tovone of the joists and I'm maybe 4 feet from a junction box so I could run a outlet box off of that. The antenna will be in the attic and I think I can rotate it enough to point it to the right direction. Actually tonight I built myself a DIY antenna (from http://www.tvantennaplans.com/) and just tossed it on my back patio in the general direction of Cleveland and I got all the local channels so I figured I should be ok. Thanks for the replies, in retrospect even though it sounds like I would be fine with adding the outlet (it would be more then 3 feet from any wall/roof) I think the pre-amp would not like the temperature changes between 100+ summer and -10 winter.


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

Good stuff, thanks for following up.


----------

